
Mummified Hand from Yorkshire May Be Last Hand of Glory in Existence - benbreen
http://www.ancient-origins.net/news-history-archaeology/mummified-hand-yorkshire-may-be-last-hand-glory-still-existence-004457
======
SolarNet
As seen in "The Laundry Files" a series of books by Charles Stross mixing
computer science, lovecraftian horror, and British humor.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Stross#The_Laundry_Fil...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Stross#The_Laundry_Files)

~~~
kenOfYugen
"Severed hands in an occult context occur as early as Herodotus's 'Tale of
Rhampsinitus'"[1].

In the "The Invisibles" as well [2].

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hand_of_Glory#In_literature](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hand_of_Glory#In_literature)

2\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Invisibles](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Invisibles)

------
alex_hitchins
Could this be behind the excellent Rippings Yarns - The Claw eppisode?

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0686865/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0686865/)

------
vacri
> _This mummified hand supposedly has the power to “entrance humans”_

Fascinating!

------
madengr
Would have liked to read it, but the website is loaded with pop-up ads and it
won't render on my iPad.

